# SHCTB x Mack Snow & Blazing Blizzard x Mack Snow?



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, what are the possible morphs from a male mack snow x female SHCTB and a male mack snow x female blazing blizzard?

: victory:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

mack snow x SHCTB

25%normal
25%hypo
25%mack snow
25%mack snow hypo (I think it would be 1st gen cremsicle IF it was SH*T*CTB)

Mack snow x BB

50%mack snow
50% normal

All het for blizzard and albino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Super hypo X Snow = .

25%Normal.
25%snow.
25%[1C]Hypo of type.
25%[1C]Hypo snow of type.
----
[2C]Super hypo X Snow = .

50%[1C]Hypo of type.
50%[1C]Hypo snow of type.
----
----
Talbino blizzard X Snow = .

50%Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
50%Snow HET Talbino,Blizzard.


----------

